# Download Windows Updates for Storage and burn to CD



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Listed below is great way to select and group all available updates per operating system from Microsoft's Update site and download them for storage and possible burn to CD for future use.

This Tip was provided compliments of TSG member:
Daniel_b23804

Thanks Daniel!!

How to Download Windows Updates for storage or burn to CD.

1. Go to the Windows Update web site and make sure you have the newer V4 control download on your system.
2. In the left pane, under Other Options, select Personalize Windows Update.
3. Under Set Options for Windows Update, select the check-box for Display the Link to Windows Update Catalog under See Also, then click Save Settings.
4. Go back to the Windows Update web site. 
5. In the left pane, under See Also, select Windows Update Catalog.
6. Select Find Updates for Microsoft Operating Systems.
7. Select the operating system and language of your choice.
8. Then Click "Advanced Search Options" tab
8. Select Critical Updates and Service Packs or any of the groups listed you are interested in.
9. Select all of the patches youd like to download by clicking the add button, then when done click on Go to download basket to download them.
10. Select folder on your computer where you want them downloaded too.

Thats it!

Note: If you have dial-up this process could take some time so do your downloading in small groups. Also at some items you will be asked to accept agreement. Just answer yes to prompt.

Tip: Created holding folder in "My Documents" before you start this process so you can direct download to appropriate location.

Dave


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for that Dave!

Melissa has a very slow rural dial-up connection and there is now way she can download those huge updates and service packs (SP4 for W2K is 129 MB!) This may be against Microsoft policy but I download these, burn them to CD and mail them to her!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Jim


> This may be against Microsoft policy but I download these


I think not!!
MS is the one who screwed up in the first place with Melissa's and others software so they want the users to incorporate the updates. Besides they are the ones who provided this capability for that purpose.

Dave

PS: Make sure you advise Her they may be read only and will have to be changed if so.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Dave: I double check all files before I send them to her.

I just updated my IE6 last night (I forgot after my last install ) and it ran to about 20 MB, along with security patches. She is lucky to get 40kb out of her connection. I like to brag about how fast my cable is so I put my megabytes where my mouth is and help her out in this manner. And true: if Micro$oft products weren't so buggy we wouldn't need thses fixes. Kind of like car recalls!


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

With the end of support by M$ for win98 soon, this is just what I was looking for, Tnx for passing on the tip


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Have a tip- If you do like I tried to do and have the directions in a small window and the Win Update site in another side by side small window....you probably will not see a scroll bar in the white window with the operating systems...which confused me for a sec, until I pulled the Update window out far enough, then the scroll bar appears and you can get down to older OSes like win98! 
Thanks for posting those directions- great way to save Updates to burn to CD! There are some for like win95 that you should do in certain order....you can look these up at the Update site, pretty much all of them have a link for More Info, which should be used...updates to things like Dial Up Networking, Winsock2, can and do overwrite files so you have to do them in correct sequence. Just search for and find the update's download page, the link for further reading is there. 
EDIT::: Inside the downloaded updates when you get far enough into the folders these things make, there is a Read More text file I see....so, most of the important info on what you need to have on the system should be in those readme's.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh yeah, I gotta try this. Can ya get the criticial updates if ya already have them? Ya know when you got to the windows update page and it scans our system to see what we need.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Where's the V4 control thing?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by prospect:_
> *Oh yeah, I gotta try this. Can ya get the criticial updates if ya already have them? Ya know when you got to the windows update page and it scans our system to see what we need. *


See this thread here.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=175955


----------



## Rox Shox (Jun 25, 2003)

I always slipstream all updates and Sp1 and burn it to a CD, and make it bootable with XP Pro - easy.

http://www.liquidninjas.com/reviews.php?op=showcontent&id=21


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Is there any way to check if the updates (WIN 98 AND 98 SE) I got work? I DL all the win98/98se updates I could find. Then just for the hell of it, I clicked an update to see if it would try and install. I got this box with letters that looked like maybe it was pc talk. I'm running XP.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, I think I got all the windows 98 updates. Now what do I do with them? I have easy cd creator.
It took me a while to get the updates. I have DSL and I though all I had to do is pick all the updates and just start downloading them. But when I went to the download basket to start the DL. The web page froze up. I could only do about 5 at a time.

If I ever get these updates on a cd, how do I install them on a fresh win 98 system? 

Prospect


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Now I'm after XP updates. I got all the updates XP,SP1
But what about XP RTM OR
XP64-BIT edition
XP 64-BIT edition sp1

Well, I think you guys are getting the picture. should I get em all? 
Plus I still don't know how to put em on a cd and install them.

Prospect


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Prospect
The way I have been doing it is creating a data CD-RW for storing them in numerical order and when I need to update a clean install I click on the .exe's one at a time until completely loaded on new machine. Keep in mind some will require restart of machine before proceding.

If someone knows an automated way of doing it I sure would like to hear it.

Dave


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, ya know Dave, I was looking around in the files. And it keeps sending ya to another folder. But I did find an exe file finally. What order do ya install them in? I DL them from top to bottom. What do I do look at the dates and use the oldest first then work my way up to the latest date?

Prospect


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Prospect
That is how approach it. Oldest date of release first and down the line to current.

Dave


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Now I'm after XP updates. I got all the updates XP,SP1
But what about XP RTM OR
XP64-BIT edition
XP 64-BIT edition sp1

Well, I think you guys are getting the picture. should I get em all? 
Plus I still don't know how to put em on a cd and install them.


Prospect


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Bump, to help Win 98 poster for this. I can't get the right URL to direct him.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

OMG! This is why Melissa and other poor sods on dial-up can't d/l these updates!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow 10.4 hours if all goes well Jim.

Took me like 15 min.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks davey...I'm downloading all 98 updates as I type and should have them to cd in about 10-15 minutes for future reference as I undeerstand this is the last month for support on 98.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah Hewee, it took me about 4 minutes. I will burn them to CD and mail it to her. It will get there faster! Imagine: snail mail faster than dial up?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks Davey and Daniel :up: 

That's the most convient way yet 
to save Windows updates 

Jack


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

It's been possible by using the corporate features for some time....also known as "Distributable" when you see that feature, the item can be downloaded but not installed "on the fly" to be installed later, over network, on disk....indeed something to know about to save a lot of time and "pain" I just saved 98s and MEs today, total dialup time was over 5 hrs @ average: 4.5kbps on AOL 9.0 in NY state/US. Thats over 90Megs of updates between the 2 operating systems! (And there were some I didnt get like the .NET framework jazz and language packs) These were also just Critical Updates/Security....


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

How are you guys burning these updates to a cd? I'm having trouble. I can't copy and past em to the cd. It keeps having problems with a file. So I tried Easy cd. But its saying I mite not be able to read some files. I running XP. 
I made 4 folders and one file to hold em all in.


----------



## angelique01 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prospect:_
> *How are you guys burning these updates to a cd? I'm having trouble. I can't copy and past em to the cd. It keeps having problems with a file. So I tried Easy cd. But its saying I mite not be able to read some files. I running XP.
> I made 4 folders and one file to hold em all in. *


try downloading Nero, it lets' you burn that type of stuff. Hey anyone wanna send me a cd, lol. I have dialup. I think I may be waiting awhile 

"make sure you have the newer V4 control download on your system."

how do I know if I have this?


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I would, but I'm not sure these work yet. Here's the message Easy is giving me. " One or more paths in this cd project has exceeded the maximum length allowed by the current file system.
You may continue to burn this cd, but the files in these paths may not be readable."

I burned em anyway. They look to be ok on the cd. Now all I need is windows 98 to test em.


----------



## angelique01 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prospect:_
> *I would, but I'm not sure these work yet. Here's the message Easy is giving me. " One or more paths in this cd project has exceeded the maximum length allowed by the current file system.
> You may continue to burn this cd, but the files in these paths may not be readable."
> 
> I burned em anyway. They look to be ok on the cd. Now all I need is windows 98 to test em. *


oh ok, hope everything works out . im starting to download them now. I did all the small KB ones first, about 35 of the Critical Updates, only gonna take about 48mins. The larger ones will be done probably over night because I'm putting in a new HDD tomorrow and partioning it to put a new installation of 98SE on it and I want the updates just in case I cannot get back to them .


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

The message about path length refers to how deep the folders are nested, I get about the same using Burnatonce- I am wondering about combining a few folders to make a shorter "nest" has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Is that what that means. I made a folder to hold all the win 98 updates. When ya get into that folder, you have to click on all kinds of different folders to get to the updates. There's folders in side of folders for no reason. Well, at least to me there is no reason.  

prospect


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello:

I recieved the same message about path lengths with Nreo. I ignored the warning and burned the update folders as is. They are accessible and usable on my CD's.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Good to know it works even if there is that message about nested folders- with Burnatonce, the limit was 7 or 8 subfolders. After the message, I didn't try burning them! 
Now that I recall, same message came up with some backups I made, so I adjusted them a bit and it worked fine. With the Updates> moving things or combining folders might spoil a long download effort. I WILL try burning them and disregarding that error message sometime and report on it. Thanks again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got me a new hard drive and installed 98 to it. The installed the network card drives so I could get online. The Windows 98 came with IE 4 so the MS update link did not want to work the same way and it said to upgrade IE to 5.5 or 6 so I did. After I got the IE 6 installed I went back to MS update and then got all the updates.

Then installed Drive Image and made a backup.

Plus I had also downloaded each of the updates to a folder like it says in the other thread Davey posted but like most of us I don't know just how to go about installing each of them.
That was why I just got a new drive and did things the way I did with a clean install of 98, the updates and a backup of it.

Buy the way without changing hard drives to look at the other drive the back up copy of the window 98 with the updates and Drive I image on it was I think 480 MB or 48? MB so it will all go on one CD too.

Lets hope all is well and this all works great.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I also have downloaded and saved all the M/S updates, only when it came to installing them after a clean install, as usual I messed things up, how I don't know, but it's something I do very easily..... 

My question...would it be possible...If I do a clean install, get rid of all the rubbish the restore disc loads, tweak everything to how I want it then take hours to download all the updates and patches...Can I then use Drive Image to back up eveything on C Drive, then in the future just use the disc with the Drive Image on instead of the restore disc....it would make the task so much easier, or is that just wishful thinking...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Chalky....I use the drive Image program and its very good at doing so..I Loaded my xp pro, updated it fully then intalled my favorite software packages as well as tweaks then used drive image to make an image of the system on a 3 gig partition..When I want to restore the image I open the drive Image in my programs and select restore and a couple clicks and about 10 minutes and I'm fresh installed again.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Cheers mobo...I hate the amount of time it takes to reinstall all the software programmes I use as well as everything else...although I have Windows 98se I am using office xp and all the settings take ages for me to alter...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

FYI:

I have sucessfully saved all the W98se updates to disc.

I wanted to do the same for my W2K but when I tried I got the old "Acess Denied" with the big red "X" on the Windows Update page.

I did a search of fixes and none of them worked so I decided to go on a "search and destroy mission" in my registry. I managed to find the following offending key*:

HKEY_USERS\
S-1-5-21-1220945662-920026266-1708537768-1000\
Software\
Microsoft\
Windows\
CurrentVersion\
Policies\
Explorer "NoWindowsUpdate" = "1"

Change this 1 to 0 then reboot.

* *Warning!* - As always, back up your registry before making any changes. If you are not comfortable in the registry, or are unsure, _do not change anything!_. *Make any and all registry changes at your own risk.*.


----------



## georgeg2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Davey7549:_
> *Prospect
> That is how approach it. Oldest date of release first and down the line to current.
> 
> Dave *


When you download the files, your file dates get set to the date of downloading so how do you sort by date. As to sorting by number, you have several different number sets to play with. In downloading updates for XP, I have file names like:
Q326830_WXP_SP1......exe
Q822925.exe
WindowsXP-KB821557........exe

How do you sort them? Just ignore everything but the big number?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by georgeg2000:_
> *When you download the files, your file dates get set to the date of downloading so how do you sort by date. As to sorting by number, you have several different number sets to play with. In downloading updates for XP, I have file names like:
> Q326830_WXP_SP1......exe
> Q822925.exe
> ...


Get the Free Windows Security Update CD that is out now.

See this thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/t205511/s.html


----------



## georgeg2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *Get the Free Windows Security Update CD that is out now.
> 
> [/url] *


Thanks. I've got it on order. It will be interesting to see how its organized. Of course, most of this will be moot when SP2 comes out. I see that some of the security patches are already labeled as SP2.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your have to just download the rest georgeg2000.

This CD includes Microsoft critical updates released through October 2003.

But you can order another CD later in a year from now or when ever they come out with a newer CD version date. So bookmark the link http://www.microsoft.com/security/protect/cd/order.asp and check the date.


----------

